# Mosquito Walleye



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2015)

How is the walleye fishing? Any success at night still?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

Do a google search for results of Walleye tournament held at Mosquito this past weekend. Five had 5, 1 had 4,3 had 3, 4 had 2 and 15 had1. Also 16 listed as zero.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

austjj said:


> Do a google search for results of Walleye tournament held at Mosquito this past weekend. Five had 5, 1 had 4,3 had 3, 4 had 2 and 15 had1. Also 16 listed as zero.


I checked out the list of no catch in that tourney and there's some pretty good stick's in there that blanked out.Past few year's I've noticed less and less small walleye being caught in my boat and have talked to a few of my friend's that fish the lake and they have noticed the same.You either get a nice walleye or you get nothing. IMHO this show's a very poor survival rate of the stocking program.This has happened before years ago and it seem's like it's happening again.Look at the undersize walleye on Erie over the past years not leaving you alone but it has led to the fishery you have now.Just my opinion and over 40yrs. of Mosquito Lake fishing and this past tournament result's, there something is wrong with the population of eye's there.Hopefully I'm wrong. Don't beat me up it's just an opinion and besides I'm very sensitive. LOL


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Im a bass guy but put my time in for crappie and walleye on skeeter and wondering everyones opinion on the weeds and Walleye I think a bunch of fish stay in them and they dont have to roam out in open water as much as they did years ago.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2015)

I have had success fishing jigs and crawlers in those weeds. Maybe your right, maybe the are not moving around as much? The last couple years I have had good springs catching eyes at night with various hard and soft baits, but not this year. It seems like something major has changed , and have no idea what. Maybe wrong places at wrong times. Have you ever lost so much confidence that you begin to doubt everything your doing?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

I made it up once for the spawn and seen had to be 100 fish easy on the surface. Spent 2 hours fishing and caught a 21 inch fish. Most i seen were that size and bigger in that spot. Another of my spots i seen 20+ smaller walleye cruising shallow. That was 3 weeks ago


----------



## PymyBone (Jan 12, 2014)

Fished the tournament, I was one of the guys that had 1 fish. In talking to everyone at weigh-in; the guys who did well had to use techniques that have never really been used at mosquito. The water is much cleaner than it has ever been, the lake is down almost 2 feet from years past. The jigging guys had less than hour of prime time to catch their fish. As soon as the sun came up the fish in 2-4 fow didn't want to bite. The deep leadcore fish didn't ever turn on. It also doesn't help that the water temp is in the high to mid 50s in mid April. The calendar says April 14th, the lake says May 14th and a lot of the walleye spawned later than normal (in my and others opinion). As for the lack of smaller fish being caught, yes that is a bit concerning, but I do know that there are times in the year that you will catch nothing but shorties. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## alumadude (Mar 25, 2011)

joekacz said:


> I checked out the list of no catch in that tourney and there's some pretty good stick's in there that blanked out.Past few year's I've noticed less and less small walleye being caught in my boat and have talked to a few of my friend's that fish the lake and they have noticed the same.You either get a nice walleye or you get nothing. IMHO this show's a very poor survival rate of the stocking program.This has happened before years ago and it seem's like it's happening again.Look at the undersize walleye on Erie over the past years not leaving you alone but it has led to the fishery you have now.Just my opinion and over 40yrs. of Mosquito Lake fishing and this past tournament result's, there something is wrong with the population of eye's there.Hopefully I'm wrong. Don't beat me up it's just an opinion and besides I'm very sensitive. LOL


i agree. its not the same lake it was say 10 years ago. used to camp there every spring and get as many walleye as i wanted. not no more.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Zebra mussels have changed the ecosystem over the last ten years so the eyes had to make changes in where they use to be comfortable in the water. They moved to areas that are more comfortable for them. Finding those areas has been difficult for most guys. Guys that have found those areas are tight lipped. They still take their limit every trip but probably aren’t fishing the tournament for fear of giving their spots away. Keep searching. Think outside of the box. You’ll eventually find them with time on the water.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

ranger487 said:


> Im a bass guy but put my time in for crappie and walleye on skeeter and wondering everyones opinion on the weeds and Walleye I think a bunch of fish stay in them and they dont have to roam out in open water as much as they did years ago.


the short fish are still there. the fact that there are weeds out to 6ft and have been for the past 2 or 3 springs make fish harder to locate. there are also a ton of perch which hit quicker than the walleye. The lake is as healthy as it has ever been, fish are just acting different than they normally do.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I've fished that lake since a boy fishing with his father, and can tell you it's changed drastically. I haven't caught a 10" fish in probably 10 years, where I used to handle them quite frequently. Even the Crappie have changed with all the pressure. Now you have to set on your favorite planted tree every day for hours to take fish. The walleye numbers are way down and it's not from clear water or lack of bait. The North end is always colored and the depths are perfect for a spawn surge, but the hammer handles are just not there like past. I fish it a lot but don't flaunt pictures of catches or report daily to bring un-needed pressure to an already over pressured lake. The walleye have been in the weeds for ever, it's not new news. joekaze is on the mark, he has many, many years on that lake fishing walleye. I'll take his remarks and observation as solid evidence to a change.


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

Great post and information, thank you as well as joekaze


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Popspastime you are spot on 20 yrs. ago we drift and catch and release hammer handles all the time also when May came around and waters warmed we could not keep the cats of our lines we would quit fishing the lake till next spring, I put plenty of time in on that lake the last 3 yrs and have not caught one cat drifting like back than, now the dink perch were never this plentiful back than neither...


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Pymi is the same way. Used to be my lake but it got to a point we weren't catching anything all day multiple days in a row years in a row
We gave up on the lake


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

set-the-drag said:


> Pymi is the same way. Used to be my lake but it got to a point we weren't catching anything all day multiple days in a row years in a row
> We gave up on the lake


Got very good reports from some very good friends, I think,during the ice season that they were covered with undersized walleye. The early spring catch is showing the same results. Back in the day you’re talking of a lot of places went under because of the lack of walleye but it seems to be bouncing back,I did very well with walleye last year there after giving up on Skeeter. You know there’s a lot of truth to the talk of lake conditions changing but I’ve been listening to the ODNR telling us for the last 5yrs that we have to change our ways of perch fishing and that there’s plenty of perch well guess what, they finally admitted that there’s a problem with the population and not that we don’t know how to fish. My opinion is there’s a problem at Mosquito.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2015)

I definitely do not recall the amount of tiny perch. Maybe it's just been a strange weather year, but it sounds like there hase been a change in the lake, fish behavior, and locations. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

joekacz said:


> Got very good reports from some very good friends, I think,during the ice season that they were covered with undersized walleye. The early spring catch is showing the same results. Back in the day you’re talking of a lot of places went under because of the lack of walleye but it seems to be bouncing back,I did very well with walleye last year there after giving up on Skeeter. You know there’s a lot of truth to the talk of lake conditions changing but I’ve been listening to the ODNR telling us for the last 5yrs that we have to change our ways of perch fishing and that there’s plenty of perch well guess what, they finally admitted that there’s a problem with the population and not that we don’t know how to fish. My opinion is there’s a problem at Mosquito.


Yeah i agree. Might have to give pymi a shot when it gets a little nicer out


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

Pymi has been great. Put alot of big walleye in the freezer. Multiple 25 inchers and my buddy got a 28.5. I did real well trolling last summer too there. I think only 2 fish out of the last 25 were under sized.


----------



## CDUCK (Feb 7, 2012)

Outasync said:


> Pymi has been great. Put alot of big walleye in the freezer. Multiple 25 inchers and my buddy got a 28.5. I did real well trolling last summer too there. I think only 2 fish out of the last 25 were under sized.


yeah but thats not good either, you need undersize fish in the catch or you have an inbalance thats not good


----------



## Bigfillet (Feb 5, 2015)

Fished Pymatuning one night last weekend we put 25 in the boat 14 were legal. Biggest was 23-24 inches. Plenty of small under size fish in the lake if you ask me. We caught a lot 6in walleye through the ice this year. Caught more of them than legal fish.


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

The small ones are there i just know where the big ones hide


----------



## 1bigfish (Feb 3, 2014)

set-the-drag said:


> Pymi is the same way. Used to be my lake but it got to a point we weren't catching anything all day multiple days in a row years in a row
> We gave up on the lake


Pymatuning a mosquito have both been very good to me for the last five or six years not the same as it was before that it is all been at night and you have to fish all night they turn on and off all night long lots of big fish lots of small fish just have to put the time in they are there


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Used to go troll for 3 hrs catch a 2 man eye limit and a mess of crappie


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2015)

1bigfish,

I agree. I dont even go during daylight. It seems they can be active and feeding for 30 minutes to an hour, then just disappear. I usually dont have the time now to stay and hope it changes. I did get on nice one, and lost another one all within 20 minutes, then that was it. Water was warmer than the air, and a nice fog on top of the water made it cool looking.


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

set-the-drag said:


> Used to go troll for 3 hrs catch a 2 man eye limit and a mess of crappie


Every year is different we are just slower to adapt. It’s that ‘change’ thing!!


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

No luck tonight... 5:30 t0 8pm!


----------



## fishnmachine (Sep 20, 2014)

Does anyone have an up to date water temp after this cold front?


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

51* today at 3 when I left. Tough day. 6 crappies and a bluegill in 6 hours.


----------



## fishnmachine (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks...been tough with this up and down water temps....they just get going and another front moves in...had a dozen 12-14 inch fish Monday then north wind at 2 pm and total lock jaw...need sun...


----------



## fishnmachine (Sep 20, 2014)

Actually was Tuesday...my bad..lol


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

I hope to fish Mosquito mid May and Lake Erie.


----------



## fishnmachine (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

chaunc said:


> Zebra mussels have changed the ecosystem over the last ten years so the eyes had to make changes in where they use to be comfortable in the water. They moved to areas that are more comfortable for them. Finding those areas has been difficult for most guys. Guys that have found those areas are tight lipped. They still take their limit every trip but probably aren’t fishing the tournament for fear of giving their spots away. Keep searching. Think outside of the box. You’ll eventually find them with time on the water.


I'm pretty sure the ODNR said the same thing about the yellow perch in Lake Erie until this year when they said they just aren't there.i

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2015)

Any success from shore, wading, or night fishing for eyes recently?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

